# Canada border 2021



## stickman1978

Gordon Casey said:


> It would be my guess that proof of a vaccination would be required to enter Canada. It makes sense that virus protection would be the first measure of protection to open up the border to non Canadians.


Probably will be the case. I remember we needed to show papers for our dog back in the 60's.


----------



## TrailMarker

Guess I won’t ever be going to that country again lol


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> Guess I won’t ever be going to that country again lol


Heard Trudeau is letting American's in for a bag of cash.


----------



## piketroller

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Heard Trudeau is letting American's in for a bag of cash.


Real cash or that fake Monopoly money they use over there?


----------



## kzoofisher

I believe wire transfers to Panamanian banks are preferred these days.


----------



## TrailMarker

@HUBBHUNTER I have a spot I know of where you can cross the border but you have to go at night and it puts us a little off the route as far as traveling 17 North. Also have to wear black and pack light. And we need that canoe of yours also.


----------



## #1wallygator

piketroller said:


> Real cash or that fake Monopoly money they use over there?


Yeah, I call it funny money. I have to count it out carefully cause Im not used to the feel and design.


----------



## JJJSDAD

Read where Canada might open border if you have tested negative day or two before entering Canada. Canadian government is looking into other ways to allow non residents into Canada.


----------



## Forest Meister

Just heard on the CBC that the US and Canada are in negotiations to tighten restrictions on land border crossings. FM


----------



## JJJSDAD

Forest Meister said:


> Just heard on the CBC that the US and Canada are in negotiations to tighten restrictions on land border crossings. FM


Well that shoots down what I read .


----------



## rector piscator

Well, I am hoping that "tightening restrictions" means.....required vax or negative COVID test prior to crossing the border. I just can not see how Canada's tourist economy will survive another closed season. If they do keep it closed, save your money, cuz 2022 might be the year to buy a foreclosed outfitter on the cheap.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

If you haven't heard the term "Vaccine Passport" yet, you will soon...


----------



## sureshot006

HUBBHUNTER said:


> If you haven't heard the term "Vaccine Passport" yet, you will soon...


Kinda like what is needed to go to school as a kid.


----------



## Sharkbait11

HUBBHUNTER said:


> If you haven't heard the term "Vaccine Passport" yet, you will soon...


I dunno maybe, but the Cdn government said it wouldn't require Canadians to provide proof of vaccine to travel but maybe for incoming travellers but who knows. My guess is they open it without restrictions once majority of people have been vaccinated in both countries.


----------



## DirtySteve

Heard the canadien resort owners at lake of the woods got fed up and plowed an ice raod across the lake so americans could come over.


----------



## Shoeman

That won’t last


----------



## piketroller

DirtySteve said:


> Heard the canadien resort owners at lake of the woods got fed up and plowed an ice raod across the lake so americans could come over.


I saw this about an ice road getting to the Northwest Angle, but all U.S. land or surface area. 30 Miles to Paradise: Ice Road Opens - Lake of the Woods


----------



## 2PawsRiver

We were hoping to spend this summer in Alaska, but most likely will pass even if it opens. Rough not being able to drive to Akaska, even rougher to be in Alaska and not be able to drive back.


----------



## rector piscator

When it does open, just think of the size of the pike. No fishing pressure for a whole year!


----------



## S.S.W.P

New regulations on opening the border.





__





Canada’s new travel restrictions at land borders come into effect - National | Globalnews.ca


As of Feb. 22, travellers arriving at land border points will also be required to take COVID-19 tests upon arrival.




globalnews.ca





Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher

rector piscator said:


> When it does open, just think of the size of the pike. No fishing pressure for a whole year!


 If






you're wondering how much bigger they get in a year.


----------



## Zorba

HUBBHUNTER said:


> If you haven't heard the term "Vaccine Passport" yet, you will soon...


The Canadian Government said it would not use a vaccine as a passport to enter. If they did, it would end any immigration for Canada.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Zorba said:


> The Canadian Government said it would not use a vaccine as a passport to enter. If they did, it would end any immigration for Canada.


Just a negative test when they do finally open?


----------



## >WingIt<

Canada ain’t happening again this year. Bummer


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

Any updates if we will be good to go in the spring?
My hunt is scheduled around the end of May.
But as we all know it all depends on the boarder. 
See if I get pushed out yet another year.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

Well just received the call from our guide. We are now on the 2022 hunt.
This will be the longest wait for a hunt for me started this planning back 2018, book the first available hunt for 2020. 
Now we put it to the back of our minds a bit and worry about spring time turkeys instead.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shanny28757

We found out yesterday that our June trip will be pushed back until 2022. I thought that with the way vaccines are rolling out there was a decent chance we’d go this year but apparently too little too late.


----------



## Forest Meister

The Canadians are way behind the US in vaccinations due to some major supply issues. FM


----------



## snortwheeze

Seen lot's of boats over dare yesterday.. Not a border patrol in sight, plenty of fisherman though


----------



## piketroller

snortwheeze said:


> Seen lot's of boats over dare yesterday.. Not a border patrol in sight, plenty of fisherman though


Just fishermen or did you also see some catchermen?


----------



## snortwheeze

piketroller said:


> Just fishermen or did you also see some catchermen?


Wasn't paying attention enough too tell.. Just an observation


----------



## sureshot006

Forest Meister said:


> The Canadians are way behind the US in vaccinations due to some major supply issues. FM


I didn't really see that coming. I thought they'd do well.


----------



## JJJSDAD

Talked the other day to Canadian friends. They live 30 km east of Peterborough and are waiting for the day they can get vaccinated. The vaccines are all going to big city. The rural areas are last to receive vaccinations.


----------



## Forest Meister

Canada is really hurting. I believe it is Monday when the province of Ontario is going into a 4 week lockdown because or resurging covid. FM


----------



## piketroller

Forest Meister said:


> Canada is really hurting. I believe it is Monday when the province of Ontario is going into a 4 week lockdown because or resurging covid. FM


All of Canada has about the same number of cases as we are seeing in Michigan for reference. Seems like the boarder is likely to open after no one in Canada has sneezed for 90 days. One sneeze and restart the clock.


----------



## Sharkbait11

piketroller said:


> All of Canada has about the same number of cases as we are seeing in Michigan for reference. Seems like the boarder is likely to open after no one in Canada has sneezed for 90 days. One sneeze and restart the clock.


If the US had the same death rate as Canada, nearly 109,000 Americans wouldn’t have died from Covid-19, and Canada's death count so far is only at 23k. Controls are helping - obviously not a complete solution but better then saying "yeah f-it just do whatever you want".

The lockdown imposed isnt much change from what most other provinces and states already have in place. Balk all you want at the restrictions but at the end of the day there's more people alive here then some "other" first world countries and "leaders of the free world".

You do know decisions to keep the border open or closed are based on both countries and considering Turdeau is licking Bidens bootstraps, the owness is more on the US then Canada to open the border. Biden tell Trudeau what to do not the other way around...but if you believe the opposite that is quite hilarious.


----------



## sureshot006

I honestly think the border restrictions are doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## piketroller

Sharkbait11 said:


> If the US had the same death rate as Canada, nearly 109,000 Americans wouldn’t have died from Covid-19, and Canada's death count so far is only at 23k. Controls are helping - obviously not a complete solution but better then saying "yeah f-it just do whatever you want".
> 
> The lockdown imposed isnt much change from what most other provinces and states already have in place. Balk all you want at the restrictions but at the end of the day there's more people alive here then some "other" first world countries and "leaders of the free world".
> 
> You do know decisions to keep the border open or closed are based on both countries and considering Turdeau is licking Bidens bootstraps, the owness is more on the US then Canada to open the border. Biden tell Trudeau what to do not the other way around...but if you believe the opposite that is quite hilarious.


We’ll trade you Whitmer for Doug Ford in a heartbeat. Hell, probably even for his brother if he was still alive.


----------



## Forest Meister

Everything has to digress, doesn't it? Another good thread headed the way of Ontario, About to be locked down. FM


----------



## kzoofisher

piketroller said:


> We’ll trade you Whitmer for Doug Ford in a heartbeat. Hell, probably even for his brother if he was still alive.


We've got our own Ford's running the Lions, don't need anymore.


----------



## stickman1978

sureshot006 said:


> I honestly think the border restrictions are doing absolutely nothing.


I agree. It boils down to how individuals act. 

Will be making some plans for a 2022 trip. Fishing should be good then.


----------



## Zorba

If you have been fully vaccinated. And, have a negative Covid test at the boarder. What more could anyone ask from you?


----------



## kzoofisher

The jury is still out on whether or not vaccination prevents transmission to others. Also totally unknown is how long immunity will last, guesses vary from 6 months to 3 years. Frankly, I don't think Canada will be open to US anglers before next year and I don't think there will be many lodges left for those who want to go. The river may open back up by fall so long as you don't touch shore or anchor.


----------



## DirtySteve

kzoofisher said:


> The jury is still out on whether or not vaccination prevents transmission to others. Also totally unknown is how long immunity will last, guesses vary from 6 months to 3 years. Frankly, I don't think Canada will be open to US anglers before next year and I don't think there will be many lodges left for those who want to go. The river may open back up by fall so long as you don't touch shore or anchor.


CDC just posted yesterday that a 4k person study on this subject was recently completed using frontline workers. The study indicates that vaccinated people are not carriers. 









It's official: Vaccinated people don't spread COVID-19


CDC Director Rochelle Walensky this week declared that "vaccinated people do not carry the virus."




fortune.com


----------



## piketroller

kzoofisher said:


> The jury is still out on whether or not vaccination prevents transmission to others. Also totally unknown is how long immunity will last, guesses vary from 6 months to 3 years. Frankly, I don't think Canada will be open to US anglers before next year and I don't think there will be many lodges left for those who want to go. The river may open back up by fall so long as you don't touch shore or anchor.


I thought there was a study out last month that showed the vaccine under test providing something like 70% efficacy against the control group for transmitting the virus to others. It was some early results and the study wasn't finished yet.


----------



## kzoofisher

DirtySteve said:


> CDC just posted yesterday that a 4k person study on this subject was recently completed using frontline workers. The study indicates that vaccinated people are not carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's official: Vaccinated people don't spread COVID-19
> 
> 
> CDC Director Rochelle Walensky this week declared that "vaccinated people do not carry the virus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortune.com


That's awesome news. Now, if we can just keep our heads in the game and not spike the ball before we cross the goal line we can get this over with by summer. And if they can keep collecting evidence on non-transmission maybe Canada will open up for vaxxed people and save some of those business owners in NW Ontario.


----------



## stickman1978

I been looking at google map at some of the lakes up East of Wawa. Noticed one of the places I have been, The Golden Route, looks like it has been bulldozed. No buildings left. Place was kind of dumpy.


----------



## #1wallygator

Did you ever fish the lake right there? I used to stop there and get gas sometimes. One year they had a resident red fox that you could hand feed.


----------



## stickman1978

#1wallygator said:


> Did you ever fish the lake right there? I used to stop there and get gas sometimes. One year they had a resident red fox that you could hand feed.


Yes we saw the fox it would usually come around dusk. Must be a common thing up there. The Provincal Park at Ivanhoe had one and another resort we went to also had one.

Yes we did fish the lake right there. Was looking to return maybe next summer. Probably end up getting a hotel room in Chapleau.


----------



## #1wallygator

Hopefully we can get up there again..


----------

